# 460cc driver: Hitting along ground



## jamstorr86 (Aug 1, 2011)

Just wehn I thought I was getting the hang of my driver, i have reverted to hitting all my shots off the tee along the ground. I did this on every hole I used it. I was so gutted by end of the round. 

Does anyone have any tips to hitting the 460cc drivers?

It may be that I am placing the tee to far back, so I will try adjusting tonight and see what happens.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 1, 2011)

They say the ideal ball position is inside your left heal and I guess no further than your left toe. Are you further back than that?


----------



## jamstorr86 (Aug 1, 2011)

I am at the moment, I moved the ball back during a practise session and started hitting the ball really well. 

But it looks like that maybe was a fluke.


----------



## Alex1975 (Aug 1, 2011)

They say you need to hit down on an iron and up on a driver, I am sure it will help but there may or may not be more too it than that.

You may do well to upload a swing clip in the ask the expert section.


----------



## jamstorr86 (Aug 1, 2011)

They say you need to hit down on an iron and up on a driver, I am sure it will help but there may or may not be more too it than that.

You may do well to upload a swing clip in the ask the expert section.
		
Click to expand...

Not a bad idea, I will get my mate to film me tonight. The most frustrating thing was while playing the game, and after hitting a crap driver of tee, I teed up another ball, took a swing and it flew 250 yards. Golf -  addictive but so frustrating.


----------



## mattcross1977 (Aug 1, 2011)

Do you mind me asking how high you are teeing the ball up? 

That will have a huge impact on the initial contact - if you are slightly too low you will hit the ball towards the ground. As the previous poster said you should be sweeping the ball upwards and the action is totally different to your irons. 

It sounds to me like you are teeing the ball up too low perhaps and you are catching the ball with the bottom half of the drivers face causing low ball flight. If you look at the drivers face you will see exactly what I mean - the shape of the face below centre will naturally produce a low ball flight or almost grounded.

The ball should be positioned in line with the inside of your left heel not towards the centre of your stance as this will cause contact too soon and 9 times out of 10 a huge slice.

***Very important*** Also don't allow your breast bone forward of the ball at strike as this also will promote striking down on the ball and cause either a slice or a very low grounded drive.

Hope this helps.

Matt


----------



## BenjRussell95 (Aug 1, 2011)

Also check that your weight is not starting too far forwards as that will also cause you to hit it low.


----------



## jamstorr86 (Aug 8, 2011)

I fixed the issue. 

Left Hand was gripping the club to far rotated to the right. This was closing the club to close during the down swing.


----------



## TheMetalMan0 (Aug 11, 2011)

Bit off topic but how are you finding the superfast burner?  They have them on sale at American Golf at the moment and it caught my eye.  Will be looking to try one out soon.


----------



## RGDave (Aug 11, 2011)

I fixed the issue. 

Left Hand was gripping the club too far rotated to the right. This was closing the club to close during the down swing.
		
Click to expand...

Ahh, now this is a problem I know. If I close the face down totally (through a strong grip) there's no loft and no lift.

I used to think these shots were "shanks" with a wood, but some time examining the problem soon explained things.

It still strikes now and again, but I'm working on it.


----------

